# Hipster music?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Could anyone please inform me exactly what qualities qualify a piece of music as belonging to the "hipster music" genre?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

These days it basically means "any music I don't like".

Anyway, just like "hippie music" or "beatnik music", it has more to do with a certain subcultural (I'd argue pseudo-subcultural, in this case) ethos than the stylistic properties of the music. Lots of guilt-by-association; I remember how this doom metal band called The Sword were called hipsters because their involvement with the genre reeked of fashionable "retro" irony, like the cognitive dissonance of gawky teens with thick black glasses playing sub-Sabbath riffs was enough to carry an album.

Just do some research on what "hipster" means (in short, a dumbed down regurgitation of tired indie rock aesthetics, progressive politics, and "fey, ironic, twee" posturing) and generation Y in general, and you'll intuitively get what hipster music refers to. 

Like any broad, sweeping musical label, it's rather useless, and everyone seems to have their own personal definition. Still, a lot of "hipster music" is horrible for more specific reasons (like being gimmicky, emotionally narrow, etc).

Some "hipster genres" for your listening displeasure: witch house, chillwave, twee


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I find it really difficult to determine what all the little sub genres are, sometimes even in classical music, although it is not as much of problem there.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

*Eliminating any confusion*

so i was arguing with this ignorant white cisgender rockist at the hookah bar about how identifying as genderqueer and embracing poptimism is literally the only way to be an enlightened human

i was like "you better check yr privileges." swag. i'm so ashamed to be white sometimes
white ppl lol

anyway you wanna check out my lo-fi chillgauzeacidtrance/cloud rap demo? it soudns (<---intentionak typo so you know how off-the-cuff i am, i got better things to do than spell right) like drugs, idk w/e


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> so i was arguing with this ignorant white cisgender rockist at the hookah bar about how identifying as genderqueer and embracing poptimism is literally the only way to be an enlightened human
> 
> i was like "you better check yr privileges." swag. i'm so ashamed to be white sometimes
> white ppl lol
> ...


Are you high?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

That is besides the point


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> That is besides the point


Oh, I guess I'm just a bit confused about exactly what the point is.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The real hipster music is Bebop, daddy-o!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

http://pitchfork.com/


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Tom Waits won a Grammy for "Best Contemporary Folk Album" for Mule Variations. At the same time, the album was the number one seller at underground/experimental record store "Other Music" in New York.

Hipster music is what self-styled hipsters listen to (or think they should be listening to).


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Any band brianwalker likes. e.g. Washed Out, Destroyer, Beach House, Best Coast, Empire of the Sun.

Pop music described as lo-fi or hypnagogic. e.g. LA Vampires, Ariel Pink, Toro Y Moi, Sun Araw, Rangers, John Maus.

It's not a genre though. A lot of it has to do with what the artists wear and the kind of people who listen to them, than the music itself.

Anyway, I like some hipster music.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

That is such a hipster thing to say, Argus.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, please....









Street Art; Hipster Trap


----------

